# Thin Belgian Malinois?



## nykk88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all 

I have a Belgian Shepherd (Malinois) that is about 1 and a half years old. I am worried that he may be a bit too skinny. We brought him to the vet to have him dewormed about one week ago. The vet did not say anything specific about his weight, but one lady that was there said he looked very thin.

I have been feeding him extra now hoping that he will put on some weight (his dog food along with cooked white rice and meat). I am just wondering if I am worried for nothing. I took a couple pictures if anybody would like to give their 2 cents.

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc368/nykk88/DSC05549.jpg
http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc368/nykk88/DSC05550.jpg



If he was dewormed one week ago, how long should we wait to see if he gains weight?

Thank you in advance.


**He has been like this since we got him at 8 months


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I think he looks fine weight wise. 
Better lean than fat.

He probably still has a little filling out to do growth wise.


----------



## nykk88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.

He is a very active dog and he loves to play. I just wish his ribs didn't show. You cannot notice them when he is sitting or lying down. Only when he is standing. Is that normal?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I can only see them showing a little in those pictures. I think you will find he will fill out more as he grows.

What are you currently feeding?


----------



## nykk88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gosh... I am not quite sure what the food is called. The dog used to belong to my hubby's dad and he still buys the food for us. We live in Mexico, but I believe that it is Purina Beneful dog food. I also cook him white rice with meat.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Eeek if you can get a better food it may help. Purina food id pretty bad.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## nykk88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, that's not good. I hope we can find something here... I am not sure if they have all of the same brands as they have back in the states.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is a quote from the dogfoodadvisor on Beneful dog food. My friend feeds this too...YIKES.

Beneful Dry Dog Food…
The Bottom Line

What an awful collection of agricultural waste and non-nutritious chemicals. Beneful Dog Food has the rather dubious distinction of being one of the lowest quality dog foods we’ve yet reviewed.


----------



## nykk88 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is really bad... Next time we go shopping I will have to look around then. I would like to try Canidae, but I have a feeling it will be very expensive.


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Definately try for a better food, but that being said, my shepherd didnt fill out till he was about 2 1/2 - 3 years old.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

he's a little on the thin side but but not so much that I would be worried.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Yea I didn't think he looked to thin and I would rather have them thinner than not. We've been feeding TOTW, dogs have been doing really well (BC's). I was feeding Canidae but I had to drive 40 miles to get it. We also feed BB wilderness and puppy along with RAW. The dogfoodadvisor is an awesome website.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

If he's very active, much better that he be a few pounds underweight than a few pounds overweight. 

I can see my dog's ribs when she's standing and that's how I like to keep her. We compete in agility and disc events, and extra weight is just going to mean more wear-and-tear on the joints. I've had people comment that she's too skinny, but the vet says she looks great.


----------

